# what is the difference between the MES 40" and the 2nd gen 40"?



## dtsobel (Nov 21, 2012)

I am looking at buying a MES 40" but can't find any info on what is difference between the latest on and previous one except where controls are. 

there seams to be a  $100 differnece between the two units.

Can someone shed some light in this?


----------



## smokinhusker (Nov 21, 2012)

Check this link out. 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/115382/2012-masterbuilt-smokers-new-30-40-models


----------



## dtsobel (Nov 21, 2012)

The does not actually say much and seams there is a question on the wattage of the electric element.


----------



## hvactstatguy (Nov 21, 2012)

dtsobel said:


> The does not actually say much and seams there is a question on the wattage of the electric element.


Just got one today-1200 watt


----------



## red dog (Nov 22, 2012)

New MES,  controls on the front, vent on the side opposite the element instead of top above element(eliminates hot spot back right corner), better designed drip pan, greese pan bottom front instead of rear(no more removing grease pan to tilt back and wheel).


----------



## dtsobel (Nov 22, 2012)

Is it worth an extra $100 for the improvements?


----------



## red dog (Nov 22, 2012)

dtsobel said:


> Is it worth an extra $100 for the improvements?


 I didn't think so when I bought my 2011 model, but in hindsight the improvements make sense and probably make it a better smoker. The vent on the opposite side should give better heat and smoke distribution and the drip pan looks very useful. The drip tray in my 2011 is pretty much useless. What greese that does run out through the hole in the drip pan misses the hole in the bottom of the smoker and I have to wipe it out anyway.  If I was buying one today I might spend the extra bucks and get the 2012.


----------



## roadkill cafe (Nov 22, 2012)

Same price at Sam's Club. $299.98


----------



## deltadude (Nov 22, 2012)

To be honest dtsobel, there hasn't been enough latest model MES 40 owners posting to give a strong indicator if the latest version is as good or better than previous generations.  The few who have posted are happy with their purchase so far.

I was looking at the latest generation MES 40 a couple of days ago at Sportsman's Warehouse, since my MES 40 is 6 years old, approximately 2 or 3 versions earlier than the latest version, there are a LOT of differences.  Wheel, window, meat probe, remote monitoring, water pan size and placement, exhaust location, digital controller location, etc.  Does all the new bells and whistles make it a better smoker?

If you compare the old MES which was basically an insulated shell with digital control heat, they were very similar to commercial smokers in that same size class.  That was the MES version that Masterbuilt received a great reputation for.  Does all the new stuff make the MES smoke meat better?  We will have to hear from new owners if the new vent location and the water pan size and location are an improvement or not.  Having said that, the majority of newer versions owners are still very happy with the performance and their purchase.


----------



## dtsobel (Nov 28, 2012)

Well, I bought the newer gen 40" from Cabela's as it was on sale for only about 50$ more then the old generation 40" and amazon is charging sales tax for California.


----------



## exromenyer (Nov 28, 2012)

I just purchased the 2nd generation MES 40 tonight from Sams Club.  Nowhere on the box does it mention the wattage.  When I open it I will be sure to dig around and find out.  I also saw the other smoker with the exhaust on top right and heating controls that mount on the back near the handle.  Once I prep it and have my first smoke I'll give some feedback.


----------



## roadkill cafe (Nov 28, 2012)

exromenyer said:


> I just purchased the 2nd generation MES 40 tonight from Sams Club. Nowhere on the box does it mention the wattage. When I open it I will be sure to dig around and find out. I also saw the other smoker with the exhaust on top right and heating controls that mount on the back near the handle. Once I prep it and have my first smoke I'll give some feedback.


It will say the wattage on the tag on back of unit. It's 1200w for the 2nd Gen.


----------



## dtsobel (Nov 28, 2012)

I called Masterbuilt and they told me the new gen had the same 1200 watt element and said there was not alot different as far as wattage and temp specs.  I was not initially willing to spend the extra $100 on the new model but when it went on sale and was only $50 more, i decided to buy the new one.  I will use it mostly for beef jerky and start experimenting with smoking other items


----------



## roadkill cafe (Nov 28, 2012)

Just FYI, the 2012 models that were being sold at Bass Pro Shops and Cabela's had a recall notice. I don't know if it applies to the Sam's 2012 models but possibly not as they have a different model #. Here's the recall thread. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/128963/2012-mes-electric-smoker-recall


----------



## bassman2 (Nov 28, 2012)

No diff in wattage...both 1200 W

No difference in price for the cheapest I've seen...both new and old gen $299 at SAMs. Haven't seen the SS w window in 40" anywhere better. 

$100 price difference I don't think is because the new one is so much better, but rather like any product, the old model gets discounted.  As far as I've read, the major differences, as mentioned- drip pan, door opens other direction, vent moved from top to side, display moved from top rear to front center. 

All this is based on research of late...hopefully most or all is fact.


----------



## deltadude (Nov 29, 2012)

dtsobel said:


> I called Masterbuilt and they told me the new gen had the same 1200 watt element and said there was not alot different as far as wattage and temp specs.  I was not initially willing to spend the extra $100 on the new model but when it went on sale and was only $50 more, i decided to buy the new one.  I will use it mostly for beef jerky and start experimenting with smoking other items


We are looking forward to your picture review and cook report of the latest MES version!

SMOKE ON!


----------



## dtsobel (Dec 4, 2012)

the new Gen 40" was delivered yesterday and i seasoned it last night.  Now to smoke my first batch of jerky with it. 

I already have a recipie and I need to firgure out settings for it


----------

